# Fish oils with anticoagulants? Cause bleeding?



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been taking a DHA supplements for pregnancy but have also been on Heparin and baby aspirin. I had a very heavy bleed and ended up in A&E thinking I had lost the baby but have since found out that DZhA or fish oil is a blood thinner and best avoided with anticoagulants! I stopped the heparin on Friday (as I was meant to at 12 weeks) but am due to stay on baby aspirin for the remainder of my pregnancy. Given the needing situation I have stopped the DHA supplement to ensure it does not make it worse but as I do not eat fish, I was hoping to be able to continue it for the health benefits. Now that I have ceased heparin do you think it is safe to restart the DHA supplement (as I'll still be taking 75mg aspirin) or am I best to avoid it altogether? 

Many thanks in advance

Kitty x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

All depends on whether you would be anxious taking it in case of further bleeds.   Really up to you what you feel most comfortable doing.

Both the heparin and aspirin prolong bleeding and the fact you were on these probably contributed to the increased blood loss and clots that you passed. DHA can also increase risk of bleeding and for this reason is advised to aviod with oral anticoagulant drugs . You will still be getting antiplatelet activity from the aspirin and a risk of prolonged bleeding from this however it wont be as great as it was when you were also on heparin too.

The only necessary supplements during pregnancy are folic acid in first trimester and vitamin D. Everything else you and baby need can be obtained via a healthy diet. There is no harm to baby though if you wanted to continue with DHA supplement. Main risk is in prolongation of any bleeding that you may experience but in itself it doesn't cause bleeding. It will still increase the risk if taken in combination with aspirin.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for that - that's really helpful. I think I will stop it for now to help get the bleeding to hopefully dry up. 2 further questions if you don't mind? 

I don't eat fish, is DHA the same as Omega 3 and can I get all of the DHA/EPA I need from eating walnuts, & omega 3 enriched eggs & fish fingers (the only gush I do eat do K try to include in my diet!)  

And also, as I am still bleeding, should I come off the aspirin short term while that sorts itself out, or is it not advisable to stop & start?

Thanks again Maz!!! 

Kitty xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kitty,

It is perfectly feasible to stop and start aspirin as needed however it all depends on why you are taking it in the first place. Has it been prescribed by your clinic, if so you should check with them first before deciding what to do. Continuing with it just now may cause any bleeding to continue for slightly longer.

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/omega-3-000316.htm is a link to everything you need to know about omega 3 

/links


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Maz! I'm not sure why I was on it - I think it's just their protocol... I will call them today and check with them. Thank you again! xxx


----------

